# Uterine Bolus



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

The one I found on Jeffers contains urea. I thought this was toxic to goats?? Is there one available anywhere that does not contain this, or is it ok to use just for this purpose?? Thanks.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 15, 2012)

Why are you wanting to use one? The newest studies say they cause more problems then they solve. 

Donna


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

Hmm, really. I wasn't wanting to use one. I thought you were supposed to have them on hand in case you had to reach in & help move a baby into a better position for birthing. Is it not recommended? Do you do something else to prevent infection or is just having recently washed hands good enough??


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Hmm, really. I wasn't wanting to use one. I thought you were supposed to have them on hand in case you had to reach in & help move a baby into a better position for birthing. Is it not recommended? Do you do something else to prevent infection or is just having recently washed hands good enough??


I hear the best thing is to wash hands super well and wear gloves.


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 15, 2012)

The one I got from Jeffers is labeled for sheep and cows, I think.. Let me take a look, yes that's it. And I do see that it contains 13.4g of Urea per bolus. Might not hurt to check with your vet. I just had to use one on a ewe yesterday, I hope it works well.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 15, 2012)

We used them all the time on the organic dairy farm where I worked.  I'm not sure what was in them or not, but we didn't have too many options since we were organic.

I don't think the ones we used were the same ones for Jeffers...I doubt those would be considered organic.  It's been so long I can't remember what brand they were or where we got them.


----------



## Renegade (Feb 15, 2012)

I have had to pull a few kids in the 15yrs I've had boer goats and have never used a bolus. I always wash my hands and arms well prior to entering any doe. Never had one have a problem. 

Donna


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> We used them all the time on the organic dairy farm where I worked.  I'm not sure what was in them or not, but we didn't have too many options since we were organic.
> 
> I don't think the ones we used were the same ones for Jeffers...I doubt those would be considered organic.  It's been so long I can't remember what brand they were or where we got them.


Jeffers carries some organic stuff. The selenium E gel we get from there is organic.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 15, 2012)

Renegade said:
			
		

> I have had to pull a few kids in the 15yrs I've had boer goats and have never used a bolus. I always wash my hands and arms well prior to entering any doe. Never had one have a problem.
> 
> Donna


That is good to know. I've just seen people posting that when they go in to help they use a bolus afterwards. I wouldn't want to be responsible for any of my girls getting a uterine infection


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 15, 2012)

Most of the advice I have seen and heard says if you go in, give the doe a round of antibiotics.  I never saw anything about a bolus.  Man this goat raising thing can sure be confusing.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2012)

I've never bolused a doe, I don't wear gloves, I just make sure my hands / arms are clean before I head to the barn when I hear labor on the monitor, just in case.
I've given Pen G courses to a couple of does I had to really get into to untangle kids, and flushed the uterus of a doe w/ a retained placenta.


----------

